#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-11-22
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<m4v> SergioMeneses: se canceló la reunión supongo
<SergioMeneses> m4v, q?
<SergioMeneses> huy men la verdad no pude estar al pendiente de eso... me la pase en una prueba del estado :S
<SergioMeneses> y llegue hace poco
<SergioMeneses> pero por lo q veo si
<m4v> SergioMeneses: igual ni pablo apareció
<m4v> SergioMeneses: tuviste noticias sobre ke|p al menos?
<SergioMeneses> m4v, no nada... no se han comunicado :s
<SergioMeneses> esa gente esta mas perdida :S
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> effie_jayx, como vamos'
 * alexneb ara vengo
 * alexneb ya toy
 * alexneb ara vengo (2º intento)
 * alexneb se piara a casa.. ta luego...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-11-23
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses: como andas_
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, saludos
<SergioMeneses> effie_jayx, \o
<SergioMeneses> como va la causa?
<PabloRubianes> todo bien vos?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, hay en la lucha.... por motivos personales no cuadre lo de la reunion
<PabloRubianes> si yo tampoco...
<PabloRubianes> tuve una reunion familiar
<SergioMeneses> si q falla :S
<SergioMeneses> estaba pensando esta semana mandar correo
<SergioMeneses> para q fechas programamos la proxima?
<PabloRubianes> para el proximo domingo...
<PabloRubianes> porque ayer no se si hubo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no no hubo me dijo m4v
<PabloRubianes> entonces mejor hacerla lo antes posible
<SergioMeneses> oks
<SergioMeneses> mañana a la misma hora y todo como estaba programado?
<PabloRubianes> el domingo no?
<SergioMeneses> por mi me da igual... los Domingos descanso :D
<PabloRubianes> porque mañana a esa hora no puedo :'(
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, mañana?¿?? noooo el Domingo jejeje
<SergioMeneses> mañana es Martes
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<PabloRubianes> si jeje
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, je
<SergioMeneses> no me asustes xD
<PabloRubianes> perdon... mal yo
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, yo envio el email mañana en el transcurso del día...
<SergioMeneses> esperemos q de aqui al domingo se enteren :D
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> a ver que pasa con este asunto
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, sip
<SergioMeneses> no te han respondido el email PabloRubianes ¿?
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> mañana desde el trabajo voy a reenviar el mail a ver si alguien responde
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, yo digo el email acecar de docs?
<SergioMeneses> recuerdas?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> ese que mande no me respondieron
<PabloRubianes> :S
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, q feo
<SergioMeneses> de veras
<SergioMeneses> hace cuanto ya
<PabloRubianes> 2 semanas
<PabloRubianes> mañana vuelvo a joder... hasta que me contesten sino habra que empezar un sitio nuevo con ayuda de canonical
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si ...claro no tenemos de otra
<SergioMeneses> sino seguiremos estancados :s
<PabloRubianes> bueno mañana hablamos ahora tengo que dormir... saludos!!!!!!
<PabloRubianes> del domingo no sale
<PabloRubianes> que pasen bien!
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, oks
<SergioMeneses> éxitos
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-11-24
 * alexneb se pira a ver la "pseudotele"
<effie_ja1x> alexneb: pseudotele?
<effie_ja1x> infomerciales?
<alexneb> effie_ja1x,  el pc... san series yonkis...
<alexneb> effie_ja1x,  y conectado a un proyector.. juas
<effie_ja1x> alexneb: heh ta bien
<effie_ja1x> walking dead?
<alexneb> jejej
 * alexneb me piro a come... ñam ñam .. hambre!!
 * alexneb se va al curro... hasta ahora
<LordFeratum> Hola, soy nuevo por aquí, y me gustaría ayudar en temas de ubuntu y LoCo's Team,  he recibido un mail planeando una reunión para este domingo 28 a las 18.00. ¿Cuales son los puntos principales de la reunión? Gracias!
#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-11-25
 * alexneb ta mañana
#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-11-28
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<m4v> hola
<m4v> bueno, 18:30 UTC y no estan ni Sergio ni Pablo, creo que no habrá meeting.
<Gaby> :S
<Gaby> m4v: de que loco team sos?
<m4v> Gaby: en ningún loCo realmente, estoy con el equipo que administra los canales de soporte en Español, como #ubuntu-es
<m4v> y trato de ayudar donde haga falta con cosas del IRC
<Gaby> m4v: ah...! interesante...
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<C3s4r> que mas SergioMeneses ?
<Enrike> Buenas tardes
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<m4v> PabloRubianes: no está funcionando esto del meeting, sugiero mover lo que haya que discutir al maillist.
<PabloRubianes> si me parece bien
<PabloRubianes> a ver si asi funciona mas
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-11-27
<gllera> !help
<gllera> !bot
<gllera> !dot
<gllera> !nounity
<gllera> !troll
